# Prayers needed please.



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Im posting this in the steelhead lounge because alot of you have met my father and know of him.... 
and some of you have heard stories from me about him.... And if it werent for him, i would of never got into steelheadfishing and have the passion i have for fishing today!!
A couple of days ago he had a heart attack and was rushed to the the hospital.... He was doing fine, but they found out this morning that he has four blocks in all his tubes and cant use the stems to clear them because his heart is to highly damaged! So they have to do a quad bypass on him,,,, the bad news is they dont think his lungs will hold up because they r weak and have damage done to them when he had congestive heart failure years back.
So were waiting on the lung doctor to see if they r strong enough for the surgery which a couple doctors think they wont....
Most of you know that my father means the world to me, hes has been my teacher, my fishing buddy and my friend. If some of you could please send your thought and prayers his way, our family would be greatful!!!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers sent. Hope all goes well

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

My family will keep him in our prayers. Hollar if you need to talk.

-Ben


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

You got it Bob, I'm praying for your Dad.


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

Prayers to your Dad and your family.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Our prayers are with you and your father.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

Done and will do in force.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

God bless you Steelheadbob and your father. How old is he? Is he a believer? If yes he should be in good hands no matter what happens.


----------



## Cut Bait (Feb 3, 2006)

Rob our prayers are with you and your whole family. If you need anything just let us know !


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

He is in our prayers as are you and yours


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Prayers for you and your family.....


----------



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

My family sends prayers for your dad and your family. My dad is my #1 fishing buddy.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## Bassdude (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Bob. Thoughts and prayers for your Dad and family.


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

Prayers sent


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

You got it bob....keep us updated.....


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Hope everything is ok Bob! Hang in there!


----------



## tjc7t7 (Aug 16, 2009)

prayers sent from rock creek


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Rob. Prayers from Seven Hills.

Jim Kukral


----------



## SakDiesel (May 21, 2009)

Hope everything works out Bob....Stay strong...


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

prayers sent to you and your loved ones.


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

Prayers for all the best from Austintown


----------



## bradymar45 (Jan 8, 2010)

Bob - lotsa luck to your dad /and you during this tough time. Lost my dad in may of this year, and it taught me 2 things. Prayers do work , and as long as his heart is still beating and hes breathing on his own, theres still hope! My best to you and yours...


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

he is in my prayers


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Ruminator and Linda picked me up last nite and we went and seen him... He said thank you to all of you. He has high spirits and is feeling better. The heart doctor from cleveland clinic came in while we were there. He said its looking good for friday morning for the surgery. Still waiting on the lung doctor though, but he said there shouldnt be a problem.
Thanks again for all your prayers!!!!


----------



## Bassdude (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks for the update Bob!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Bob, if he can't have the surgery ask the cardiologist if he might be a candidate for Chelation Therapy. I saw a report on this a few years back on TV. It takes awhile to do it but maybe he could get it.
They hook a person to an IV with Chelant in it and slowly drip it into them and over time it clears the arteries. I know it works because I worked in a large industrial powerplant and we used chelant to remove scale from inside boiler tubes. It's just a thought but just in case I'll keep you and he in my prayers.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Cleveland Clinic may do this but I'm not sure.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

I hope everything turns out ok for you and your father


----------



## BUCK6060 (Mar 31, 2010)

I am living proof that some prayers are answered, so if we all pray for your father at least one will be answered.

I've had heart disease for twenty plus years. It wss so bad I had by-pass. I wasn't able to recover from that, so I had an LVAD (mechanical heart pump) installed with the exspectation of having it for the rest of my life. Out of the blue after 3 years they said I would qualify for a transplant if I gave up smoking for 6 months. I cold turkyed . And sure enough I qualified and got a new heart 07/09/11! If not for the hundreds of peoples prayers at my church and everyone at the Richard M. Ross Heart Hospital I might not be posting this reply. Don't tell me that prayers don't work!



Please let us know how things work out.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

A big thanks to all your prayers and thoughts.
His surgery went well and is getting stronger by the hour. He'll be in recovery for about another week because of all the damage that was done and his lungs.
I love this site and its members and know that all your prayers had helped.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad to hear the good news Bob!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Lewis said:


> Glad to hear the good news Bob!


Lewis, when am i going to get you up here for some steelheading????


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Great news Bob. Thanks for the update.


----------



## SakDiesel (May 21, 2009)

Great to hear Bob!


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

Glad to hear he is doing good.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

That brings real meaning to Thanksgiving Day. I'm glad to hear he's doing good.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Really good news man.....now go smack some chrome! Helps sooth the mind.


----------

